# C'dale Quick SL 1 component changes question



## slim4511 (Aug 27, 2011)

Need a little help. Not real knowledgeable so any help is appreciated.
The 2012 Cannondale Quick SL 1 has made a couple of changes from the 2011 model.
Went from Shimano R770 10/30 shifters (I believe Deore XT) to Shimano Tiagra 4600.
Also went from Shimano 105, 12-27 COGS to Tiagra 4600, 12-28.
I know the Tiagra 4600 groupset is new but are these changes downgrades from the 2011 components?


----------



## slim4511 (Aug 27, 2011)

Opinions anyone?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

105 is higher end than Tiagra but it's possible that Cannondale felt in this case, the new Tiagra is a better part than the old 105. The difference between the cassettes will be negligable. Until now Tiagra had a 9-speed cassette. The 4600 is a 10-speed so the 105 technology is trickling down to the lower end groups. I'm guessing the shifters are comparable as well.


----------

